# 245/45/18 on NIMO rims??



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi all, new to the forum. I just purchased a set of NISMO rims (18 X 8.5) for my 2006 Altima SE-R. Does anyone know if a 245/45/18 tire will fit properly on the vehicle without rubbing issues? It does have a completely stock suspension. I think it will work just fine, but just asking for some opinions or experience with this.

Thanks!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

You won't have trouble with rubbing, but your speedometer might be a little off. The only way to find out for sure is to use a GPS with a speed readout and compare it.


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks acriml01! How about if I put Nismo suspension on it? I know it will lower .4 inches in rear and .9 inches in the front.....I wonder if would still be good? I am sure it will be fine in front but in the rear....close! Know anybody who did the nismo suspension/wheel package; and if so any rubbing? Thanks!


----------



## acriml01 (May 12, 2004)

NissanPerformanceMag's Altima SE-R project car has that setup. They haven't mentioned any problems (yet). Here's the link (for some reason Nissan Forums changes the URL to the title of the webpage automatically): NissanPerformanceMag.com


----------



## 2006serzoom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey all, just installed the subject...the NISMO suspension and rims with the 245/45/18. Looks really good and performs superior. Best thing is getting rid of the 4 X 4 look in the front! No rubbing issues in the rear...but it is close...if I had 2 300 pound bodies in the back, might be an issue!


----------

